

Show HN: Stairway takes meetings to iPhone - tadruj

Having received a magnificent feedback and plenty of excited users earlier this week with Stairway launch on HN<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4127094<p>we're continuing on our quest to turn live meetings into online collaboration. To make Stairway even more accessible, we are launching a FREE  companion iPhone app today<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/stairway/id532590412<p>You need an account at http://stairwayapp.com to use it. If you give it a shot, we'd love to hear your feedback.
======
tadruj
Clickable Web

<http://stairwayapp.com>

and iTunes

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/stairway/id532590412>

